# Looking for desktop harddrive enclosures (mac mini 2007 size)



## iSh0w (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am looking for desktop drive enclosures like this or this one available in Pune, India.

I would like it to be the same size(width and breadth) as my Mac Mini (2007 model) 

Just a simple casing with power and maybe USB outlet would suffice. Something like this without the souped up features, just simple power and USB out and should fit exactly beneath my Mac Mini.

Budget for the case is 1 to 1.5K, it should hold a Seagate 4TB Desktop harddisk.

Appreciate any help.

Thanks,
Jake.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 17, 2013)

At your budget you are better off with Buy Online Sedna USB 3.0 2.5 inch - 3.5 inch SATA III hard drive Docking in India


----------



## iSh0w (Nov 19, 2013)

Hmm, looking for a neat setup. Appreciate your inputs though 
Thank you.


----------



## iSh0w (Nov 25, 2013)

Picked this one up finally  

@The Incinerator, thank you for sharing your thoughts


----------

